# شارك في اكبر فريق عربي لصتع الاختراعات



## SUP060 (31 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اهلا بكل زوار المنتدي في الاول طبعا 
وانا عاوز اوجه نداء الي كل من يريد ان يسمع النداء وكل من يري انه عنده موهبة في عالم التصميم والاختراعات 
بان نشترك كلنا مع بعضنا ونكون فريق كبير نحصد به الجوائز ولا نجعلها في ايدي الغرب وحدهم فهل من مشارك ياهل العلم لبوا الندا انه نداء عظيم لو تعلمون نحن نخدم الاسلام وقد قال رسول الله من سللك طريقا يلتمس فيهعلم فهوفي سبيل الله صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
*****ي هوsup060***********


----------



## fifamomen (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*و لما لا*

اخي العزيز Sub060 
فكرتك هذه تمثل قفزة هائلة , و انا احيك عليها و ارجوا ان تقبلني عضوا فيه


----------



## هبة محمود (1 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أتمنى المشاركة معكم في هذا الإنجاز ولكن كيف يتم تحقيق ذلك
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امل عادل (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اريد المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SUP060 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا بكم نحن نرحب بكم كزمائل جدد انا بحب اوي فعلا اما تتلاقي الاراء مع بعضها انا بجد سعيد بيكم انتم شباب المستقبل القادم بس عاوز اقولكم حاجة اللي يشوف في نفسه انه عاوز يعمل حاجة للاسلام بجد يسجل ايميلي دة xxxxx ونكمل كلمنا وتدخلوا في مرحلة الاختيار للي عندهم العزيمة وانتم شباب المسلمين فهل من منكم ليعيد امجاده



تنبيه : يمنع وضع اي وسيلة اتصال هاتفية او بريد الكتروني في المشاركات ، برجاء الالتزام


----------



## SUP060 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا بكم نحن نرحب بكم كزمائل جدد انا بحب اوي فعلا اما تتلاقي الاراء مع بعضها انا بجد سعيد بيكم انتم شباب المستقبل القادم بس عاوز اقولكم حاجة اللي يشوف في نفسه انه عاوز يعمل حاجة للاسلام بجد يسجل *****ي دة علي ******sup060 ونكمل كلمنا وتدخلوا في مرحلة الاختيار للي عندهم العزيمة وانتم شباب المسلمين فهل من منكم ليعيد امجاده


----------



## SUP060 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ملحوظة بالاسدال نرفع شأن السلام


----------



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## al3ashg-ksa (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لاكن اخي نحن نفتيقر الى الدعم


----------



## barood (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جاهز فورا ويمكن بديت قبلكم بشوي... تونا عاملين أول طائرة poewrchute سورية الصنع بالكامل


----------



## SUP060 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا بشباب الاسلام احمدوا ربكم انكم ستخدموا الاسلام بموهبة الاختراع التي ميزكم بها الله وانا سعيد جدا لتلاقي الاراء وانا بجد عندي عزيمة كبرة انحنا نبداء ونكون فريق يشمل اعضاء من جميع انحاء الوطن العربي وعاوزين كلنا نبداء بسرعة ومن جهة الدعم هناك اقتراحات بناءة واريدكم ان تسجلوا ايميلي عليxxxxxxxx


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

Su060 فكرتك رائعة جدا ..


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

Su060 فكرتك رائعة جدا ..


----------



## ليث سلمان (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اقترح طرح فكرة مشروع يتم الاتفاق عليها ومن ثم يتم جمع المصادر والمعلومات اللازمة.ليث المهندس


----------



## medo_elkhateer (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت تقبلنى معاكم


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
والله الفكره رائعه جداً وبهذه الطريقه سوف نقدر اختراع اي شئ ان شاء الله 
من كل منتسب الى المنتدى يعطينا فكره 
واذا تلاقحت الفكر نتج شئ عظيم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## راكان بن محمد (8 أكتوبر 2006)

وفقكم الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه والى الامام


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكراً للي طرح الموضوع 
موضوع مهم جداً 
والعباره التي توافق هذا الموضوع هي 
لاياس مع الحياه ولا حياة مع الياس 
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحياتي


----------



## صدام الراهي (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لكم 
هذا تشجيع لكل اصحاب الاختراعات المطمورة ان ينشرها على الموقع 
ارجو ان تقبل بي عضوا معكم


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (19 أكتوبر 2006)

رمضان كريم 
وياليت واحد يفتح موضوع في احد الاختراعات 
ونحن نقوم بجمع الافكار والي يحب يحمل يحمل ويستفيد الجميع 
ويطبق هذا المشروع كل واحد منا كل منا في بلده 
هذا وجزاكم الله خير 
اول موضوع لي هو 
اول موضوع لي مارايكم لو نستخرج كهرباء من الموجات الي في الجو 
وهذه الفكره ممكن انشائها وذلك لانه يوجد راديو على الموجات دون استخدام البطاريه ولو بدلنا مكان السماعه الى اجهزه تكبير التيار سينتج ان شاء الله تيار كهربائي من الموجات 


مارايكم في الفكره 
الفكره موضوعه للنقاش وطرح افكاركم 

وليستفيد الجميع
تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (22 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا معاكم يارجاله واتمنى اعلام بالاخبار عن هذه المجموعه دائما وشكرا سلاموز


----------



## amamam_2010 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اسمى احمد ياريت نتعاون على فعل اى شىء لمواجهة الغرب 
واقترح بان ننشاء موقع يجمعنا من اجل ذلك الهدف وشكرا


----------



## طارق صابر (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
وجزاكم الله خيرا

انا اتمنى ان اكون من المشتركين
ولى فكره للبدايه ارجو دراستها الا وهى :

1-كل عضو يريد المشاركة يقوم بطرح فكره
2- ونختار منهم 10 افكار 
3-ونصوت عليهم
4-اعلى نسبه اصوات يكون هو المشروع الذى سنبدا به
5-ونبدا بعمل بحثشامل عنه 

والله المستعان

(((( إلهى لا تعذبنى فإنى مقر بالذى قد كان منى
فكم من ذلة لى فى برايا وانت علي ذو فضل ومن 
يظن الناس بي خيرا وإني لشر الناس إن لم تعف عنى ))))

وصلى اللهم وسلم على سيدنا وسيد الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاه وأفضل السلام


----------



## م المصري (7 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومة للجميع 
هناك فرق بين كلمة اختراع و كلمة تطوير 
الاختراع يطلق علي شئ لم يكن موجودا من قبل , مثل السيارة و الطائرة و التليفون و التليفاز , 
فأول من صمم هذه الاجهزة هو يسمي مخترع 
اما من طورها و عدلها و حسنها فهو مطور و لليس مخترع

و الان يا شباب هل تريدون تحسين و تطوير شئ موجود بالفعل , ام مازلتم تريدون ان تخترعوا


----------



## wael alahmad (13 ديسمبر 2006)

صديقي العزيز،، فكرة جيده جداً وأتمنى من أصحاب الشهادات العلمية مثل الهندسة والكمبيوتر ... إلخ الإنضمام وأن أولكم 

waelalahmad*************


----------



## wael alahmad (13 ديسمبر 2006)

لي فكرة،، لماذا لا نقوم بتطوير مودم إنترنت بسرعة 65 كيلو بايت أو 100 كيلو بايت 
سرعة الحالي 56 كيلو بايت 

أرجو الرد


----------



## م المصري (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مازلنا في مرحلة العشوائية لا مرحلة التخطيط و التنفيذ 
الموارد البشرية موجوده , و الافكار ايضا متوافره , و لكن ينخصنا ,,, الايمان بالعلم اولا , ثانيا : التخطيط ,, ثالثا : التمويل 
عدا ذلك يصبح الموضوع مجرد ضييع للوقت


----------



## ماهر دعاس (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو ان يتم طرح افكار ليتم العمل على ضؤوها . المقصود ان نضع هدفا و يحاول الجميع تصميمه او المشاركة في تصميمه و بعدها تصنيعه


----------



## hossam eldien (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله ينور .................................*

ابداء في هذا الفكره انا معك واذا ارد اي مساعده سوف احاول ان اعملها 
:1:


----------



## ALIORYANI (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فكرة رائعه جدا 

اسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يتمم بخير

وانا بإذن الله معكم


----------



## ghost (7 يناير 2007)

فكره رائعه يا اخوانى ولكن يجب ان يحدد كل شخص تخصصه بالظبط والفكره التى يريد ان يطبقها
ويجب ان يضع الاخوه بعض المواقع التى بها مشاريع حتى لايكون الموضوع مكرر ونظل فى هذه المتاهه
وهذا اول موقع www.qariya.com به مشاريع كثيره يمكن الاطلاع عليها اولا


----------



## fuad535 (11 يناير 2007)

الفكرة رائعة


----------



## بكلي صالح (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس من الجزائر و لدي إختراع يتمثل في مادة بناء الجدران سريعة و إقتصادية للطاقة و غير مكلفة و لكن كيف يمكن لي أن أساهم في مشروعكم الرائع
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمود النجمى (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم انا فرح لهذا الامر وانا اريد الاشتراك معكم ولكن متى واين وكيف سيتم الاتصال بعضنا ببعض وعلى العلم انا املك بعض الافكار الجديدة وانا احب الاختراعات وهيا بنا لكى نعيد للامة كرامتها


----------



## mohsenmill (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا اتحرق شوقا لكي اكون احد المهندسين المشاركين معكم ولكن حدد الفكرة يا اخي الكريم و من اللة التوفيق


----------



## mo3men (26 يناير 2007)

هااااااي اخواني انا عندي افكار طيارات حربية ومدنية ودبابات واسلحة ممكن تقبلوني زميل معاكو لكي نحصد الجوائز نحن اجمع


----------



## mustafatel (16 مارس 2012)

*أنا أتمنى المشاركة معكم في هذا الإنجاز *


----------



## mustafatel (16 مارس 2012)

و السؤال يا أخي ما هو المشروع و في أي مجال


----------



## mustafatel (19 مارس 2012)

أين الفريق العربي يا إخوان؟


----------



## mustafatel (5 أبريل 2012)

ما الذي حصل لهذا الفريق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أبريل 2012)

اين الفريق وأين المشروع؟؟


----------



## mazin solid (5 أبريل 2012)

*انا مستعد لاي خدمة*

اي شي يخص الاسلام والمسلمين وخاصة من جانب مفهومك العلمي احيك اخي وانا حاضر لاي مساعدة سواء في التصميم او المواد المستخدمة فيه 
وشكرا 
اخوك


----------



## djamel9 (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد جمال مكرم (16 أبريل 2012)

أنا جاهز معك لتصميم الاختراع معك مهندس كهرباء الطاقة يمككني حل مشكلة الطاقة التي يحتاجها المشروع التي سيقوم بة


----------



## أحمد جمال مكرم (16 أبريل 2012)

عندما يتم تحديد ارسل لي رسالة


----------



## lolo1993 (25 أبريل 2012)

انا معاك بس الياهوو من اكثر المواقع الي تتهكر بسرعة


----------



## lolo1993 (25 أبريل 2012)

انا ادرس هندسه التقنيه الكهربائية باقيلي على التخرج6اشهر 
وانا كنت اتمني مثل هادي الافكار


----------



## احمدابراهيم لاشين (25 أبريل 2012)

القرآن؟قلت، نعم. قالوا: علِّم أبنائنا القرآن. فأخذت أعلِّمهم بأجرة، ثم كتبتُ خطاً،قالوا اتعلِّم أبناءنا الخط؟ قلت: نعم. فعلمتهم بأجرة.ثمقالوا: ان هنا بنتاً يتيمةً كانت لرجلٍ منا فيه خير وتوفِّي عنها، هل لك أنتتزوجها؟ قلت: لا بأس. قال: فتزوجتها، ودخلت بها فوجدت العِقد ذلك بعينه بعنقِها.قلتُ: ما قصة هذا العِقد؟ فأخبرت الخبر، وذكرت أن أباها أضاعه في مكة ذات يوم،فوجده رجل فسلّمه إليه، فكان أبوها يدعو في سجوده، أن يرزق ابنته زوجاً كذاكالرجل. قال: فأنا الرجل.فدخلعليه العِقد بالحلال، لأنه ترك شيئاً لله فعوضه الله خيراً منه." إنَّ الله طيبٌلا يقبلُ إلاَّ طيِّباً "


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 مايو 2012)

فكرة جيده جدا بس ياريت اخى صاحب هذه الفكره لا يخلى بوعوده التى قالها لهولاء الاشخاص الراغبون فى الاشتراك فى المشروع وانا متابع لكم مع العلم انى امتلك الكثير من الافكار والاختراعات ولكن ظروف البلاد هى التى توقفنا الان


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## engmsalim (31 مايو 2012)

مقدم على طلب براءة اختراع وان شاء الله فى خلال كام شهر هحصل على براءة الاختراع ........وعندى فكرة فى مجال هندسة السفن (نظام امان للسفينه ) ممكن اساهم بيه لبدأ المشروع


----------



## فارس الخلا (31 مايو 2012)

أنا أشجع على العمل الجماعي .. على شكل قروبات ... حتى يسهل تجاوز العقبات

بالتوفيق للجميع 

وخطوة موفقة


----------



## mustafatel (4 يونيو 2012)

في البداية يا إخوان و أخوات سوف نعمل إستفتاء، والسؤال هو إختراع أو تحسين منتج؟ و في أي مجال؟


----------



## mustafatel (8 يونيو 2012)

هذا هو الفرق بين الأجانب و العرب، في الدول العربية لا يوجد الإهتمام الكافي و الدافع للعمل و الإبداع، و لكن في الدول الأجنبية و أعني الفقيرة قبل الغنية منها يعمل المهندسون كفريق واحد إذا ما وجدت الفكرة حتى تصبح حقيقة، ولكن حتى للتجاوب و التواصل على موضوع أوفكرة لا يوجد لدينا، تم فتح الموضوع و تشعب وضاعت الفكرة و أصبح الموضوع لكل من يريد أن يجمع أكبر عدد من المشاركات، ما بين جميل أنا موافق و الله يفقكم جميعاً. 
يا إخوان أقول هذا الكلام لأني أعيش بين هؤلاء الناس و أرى ما يصنعون كل يوم، و المشكلة أن 80% من مهندسيهم هم من مصر و الأردن و فلسطين و بولندا.
لدينا الخبرة و المهارة و الطاقات لفعل ما نريد و لكن يجب التخلي عن كلمة واحدة لنبدء و هي ( في غيري بجاوب و بيشتغل).
و لو سمحتوا، ما كتبت هذا التعليق عشان أرجع لنقطة البداية من تعليقات أخرى مثل أنا معك و أنا أشد على يدك و يا أخي معك حق، من يريد أن يعمل بشكل جدي و فعلي فليرسل لي رسالة خاصة - ليس لصاحب الموضوع مع كل الإحترام له لأننا لم نسمع منه شيء منذ مدة طويلة- و ليكون عنوان الرسالة هو المشروع.
شكراً لقراءتكم للموضوع، و أتطلع للسماع منكم قريباً جداً.


----------



## mustafatel (14 يونيو 2012)

يا إخوان لقد مضى على رسالتي للجميع ما يقرب الأسبوع و حتى هذه اللحظة لم أتلقى رسالة واحدة.​


----------



## عمر النعسان (14 يونيو 2012)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (19 يونيو 2012)

*الموضوع الى انتم عرضتوه للاسف مش هينجح وده يرجع لعدة اسباب من اهمها :- 

1- للاسف الانسان بطبيعته انانى فهو لا يريد ان يشرك احد فيما اخترعه او صنعه لانه يريد العائد كله له ولا يشاركه احد فيه ( وهذا امر نسبى طبعايختلف من شخص الى اخر )
2- ان الطريقة التى تتبعونها وهى جمع المخترعين والمبتكرين عبر الانترنت هو امر غير جدى لانه لا يعبر عن مشروع قد يعتبر كبير اذا تم بطرق اخرى ويمكن ان اوضح لك كيف بطرق اخرى عبر الانترنت او غيره ايضا ولكن بطريقه فعاله .
3- هذا الموضوع يجب ان ياخذ اكبر من حجمه وان يجمع المهندسين والمخترعين بطريقه اكثر تطور وليست عشوائيه كما هو واضح فى الموضوع .

لقد بدات فى مشروع كبير وعلى وشك الانتهاء منه فاى مشروع يريد الانسان ان يتمه يجب ان يستفيد من الخبرات التى تحيط به عبر الانترنت وفى العمل وبعد الموسسات التعليميه والبحثيه المهمه التى يمكن ان يحظى بها الانسان فى مجتمعه فانتم تعرضون موضوع من وجهة نظرى مستحيل لان لا يمكن لا شخص ان يتخلى عن مشروعه الذى تعب واجتهد فيه لكى يحظى به مجموعه من الاشخاص لم يفعلوا به شىء سوى انهم شجعوه مثلا او مولوا مشروعه ايضا فيجب ان تنشروا بينكم روح العمل لكى تكونوا قادرون على الوصول الى القمم 

وفى النهاية اشكركم على الموضوع*


----------



## mustafatel (20 يونيو 2012)

أرجو من الإدارة إقفال الموضوع​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت ما هي الأسباب التي تريد من أجلها غلق الموضوع
لعل النور يأتي ونخرج من الظلام
أرسلت لك رسالة
برجاء راسلني
والله الموافق


----------



## mustafatel (21 يونيو 2012)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت ما هي الأسباب التي تريد من أجلها غلق الموضوع
> لعل النور يأتي ونخرج من الظلام
> أرسلت لك رسالة
> ...



يا أخ سامح لقد تم منع رسالتي من الوصول إليك​


----------



## ناتسو (23 يونيو 2012)

انا عندي افكار لكن انا رايح لثالث ثانوي 

واود ان اظم انك اليكم فهل تقبلونني


----------

